# The 4 Chaos Gods and "Other" Chaos Gods



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

So we know that there are other minor chaos gods. The question I have, is whether you Heretics think they are part of the Greater Game all on one team? Have they even been born yet? If they have whats the difference between Slaanesh's birth and the minor god's birth. Because technically all the chaos gods have existed in some form or another. Was it just the fact that Slaanesh was able to use pleasure to obtain more souls than most, that he just blew a whole in reality? Was that what the god slaanesh was waiting for... the perfect moment?

If you have any other god's names please feel free to put their names and talk about them in this thread. I remember there was one in the Heresy Novels though I forget his names. 

The minor god I wish to talk about is Malice. The only fluff on him is in the _Heros of the Space Marines _ novel, if you wish to look into him. Now my question is, that little ritual at the end, was that really the birth of Malice? Because, that was semi weaker than Slaanesh's birth.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

The 4 main gods aren't all equally powerful. I think that their relative power ranking goes something like Nurgle>Khorne>Tzeench>Slaanesh. So I guess that the other gods are just much less powerful.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> So we know that there are other minor chaos gods. The question I have, is whether you Heretics think they are part of the Greater Game all on one team?


There are many entities within the warp that could be considered minor chaos gods. For example, in the Formless Wastes daemons (including daemon princes) powerful and ambitious enough are able to create their own realms within the tides of the warp, instilling a measure of control on their surroundings. Some of these minor realms last fleeting moments, not powerful enough to withstand the ever-changing currents of the warp. But some are just as old as the four great realms, not as powerful or dominant, but have lasted just as long. Now, these powerful daemons could well be considered minor deities in and of themselves.

Other than that there are other gods (not daemons) as well, those created from less prevalent emotions, thoughts and actions across the universe.

Are they all on one team in the Great Game? No. They despise one another just as much as the major four do. No chaos deities can peacefully co-exist, its the way of the warp.



ckcrawford said:


> Have they even been born yet? If they have whats the difference between Slaanesh's birth and the minor god's birth. Because technically all the chaos gods have existed in some form or another. Was it just the fact that Slaanesh was able to use pleasure to obtain more souls than most, that he just blew a whole in reality? Was that what the god slaanesh was waiting for... the perfect moment?


Slaanesh fed off the untapped Eldar psyche for millennia, as she slowly coalesced she forced the Eldar to greater heights of depravity and hedonism which further empowered her. At the moment of her birth, because she was so attuned to the Eldar race she devoured untold trillions of their souls and devoured their gods. The reason her birth was much more extreme and noticable than that of minor Chaos deities was because she is a major god, she had fed off the actions of trillions of Eldar for millennia and devoured the vast majority of them, automatically making her much more powerful then all other chaos deities but the three.



The Boz said:


> The 4 main gods aren't all equally powerful.


For all intents and purposes they should be considered equally powerful, because depending on the Great Game each of the main four are at one point or another the most powerful and dominant.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The Boz said:


> Nurgle>Khorne>Tzeench>Slaanesh.



i agree though nurgles power goes from first to last and last to first


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

The Boz said:


> The 4 main gods aren't all equally powerful. I think that their relative power ranking goes something like Nurgle>Khorne>Tzeench>Slaanesh. So I guess that the other gods are just much less powerful.



My understanding was that Slaanesh was the most powerful as she is the most recent god. Also she smashed the Eldar, something the others were not able to do. In fact the chaos gods owe their current good fortune to Slaanesh. If not for her they'd still be worried about dealing with the Eldar pantheon.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope... was writing something then remembered it was fantasy fluff, and not 40k.

Anyway, the only other god I know of is the coolest of them all, but not one GW can use anymore (stupidly lost the copyright and wont buy it back). The 5th chaos god was Malal (or Malice) and he represents chaos' tendancy for self destruction. He was said to be insane, the parasitic god and was cast out by the others... but then its unclear is he was forced out or left by his own will. He fights solely to defeat the other chaos gods, but since he is parasitical his strength grows and falls with the other chaos gods (chaos cvant destroy itself if its weak). He even has his own chapter of CSM: The Sons of Malice, whose colours are quarters of Black and White... and which I intend to do as a bit of a painting project when the new daemonhunters codex gets released (and use them as a grey knight company (?) that has such hatred of chaos that they've embraced Malal in order to acheive the power to destroy chaos... should be fun.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

G_Morgan said:


> My understanding was that Slaanesh was the most powerful as she is the most recent god. Also she smashed the Eldar, something the others were not able to do.


No, in fact older editions of the background had Slaanesh as the weakest of the Four. Since the release of _Codex: Chaos Daemons_ the background has been reworked around the deeper revelations of the Great Game, in which each of the Four essentially 'take turns' at being the strongest.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Nope... was writing something then remembered it was fantasy fluff, and not 40k.
> 
> Anyway, the only other god I know of is the coolest of them all, but not one GW can use anymore (stupidly lost the copyright and wont buy it back). The 5th chaos god was Malal (or Malice) and he represents chaos' tendancy for self destruction. He was said to be insane, the parasitic god and was cast out by the others... but then its unclear is he was forced out or left by his own will. He fights solely to defeat the other chaos gods, but since he is parasitical his strength grows and falls with the other chaos gods (chaos cvant destroy itself if its weak). He even has his own chapter of CSM: The Sons of Malice, whose colours are quarters of Black and White... and which I intend to do as a bit of a painting project when the new daemonhunters codex gets released (and use them as a grey knight company (?) that has such hatred of chaos that they've embraced Malal in order to acheive the power to destroy chaos... should be fun.


The chaos god of Malice in the _Heroes of the Space Marines_, is that an attempt by BL to pretty much replace Malal?


----------



## Greymalkin (Aug 26, 2010)

I was sure Khorne was the most powerful.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Greymalkin said:


> I was sure Khorne was the most powerful.


That was the case, back in the day. Because Khorne was the oldest god, but for purposes of the great game they are all equally strong.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i has been said on many occasions the balance of power tips back and forth between the 4 major chaos gods often. Technically, none of the 4 chaos gods are 'constantly' more powerful than the others. As CotE said, i have read in fluff that Slaanesh is the weakest of the 4, but this contradicts what i first wrote so im sticking by that. 

Khorne lusts for death... skulls and death, blood and bone...
Tzeentch plans his never ending plans, and then changes them infinitely, then changes it again.
Slaanesh lusts for pain and pleasure, and probably enjoys war as much as Khorne... until they actually die.
And Papa Nurgle is happy to sit back and watch the universe rot...

all 4 chaos gods are a compliment to one another as much as they are a hindrance.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

what was the minor chaos god that worked with Inquisitor Steele in the Dues books?

Was he a deamon of Tzneetch? or an actual minor god? i cant recall? wasnt he the god of Deceit or something? and there was also the minor god in the first Grey Knights book. 'something of a thousand faces' or something along those lines. im at work so dont have my collection at my disposal for reference.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

That 5th self-destruct God, how did they lose the rights for that one?


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> Nope... was writing something then remembered it was fantasy fluff, and not 40k.
> 
> Anyway, the only other god I know of is the coolest of them all, but not one GW can use anymore (stupidly lost the copyright and wont buy it back). The 5th chaos god was Malal (or Malice) and he represents chaos' tendancy for self destruction. He was said to be insane, the parasitic god and was cast out by the others... but then its unclear is he was forced out or left by his own will. He fights solely to defeat the other chaos gods, but since he is parasitical his strength grows and falls with the other chaos gods (chaos cvant destroy itself if its weak). He even has his own chapter of CSM: The Sons of Malice, whose colours are quarters of Black and White... and which I intend to do as a bit of a painting project when the new daemonhunters codex gets released (and use them as a grey knight company (?) that has such hatred of chaos that they've embraced Malal in order to acheive the power to destroy chaos... should be fun.


Hmm I didn't know that. Was it Raymond E. Feist who they lost copyright to? I think one of his gods fits that description.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> That 5th self-destruct God, how did they lose the rights for that one?


Because the guy who created him owned/owns the rights rather than GW itself and when he left GW he took the legal right to use Malal with him.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Boz said:


> The 4 main gods aren't all equally powerful. I think that their relative power ranking goes something like Nurgle>Khorne>Tzeench>Slaanesh. So I guess that the other gods are just much less powerful.


Actually if you kept a track record of how many times a chaos god has somehow won over or beat another god from the Chaos Daemon Codex, it would go somewhat like Tzteench-Khorne-Nurlge-Slaanesh. Slaanesh is percieved as being beaten by all the chaos gods in one story or another.



Greymalkin said:


> I was sure Khorne was the most powerful.


This was the case, Though interesting enough, their is some evidence in more earlier accounts that supports favor of Tzteench over the other chaos gods. Some of these suggestions are how often Tzteench being described as decieving and getting the better of the other gods. Though the codex does say that more than often the chaos gods do team up on one god to even things out a little, there is a whole story to tzteench that says he once has so much power that all three of the other chaos gods had to team up and kick his ass. The only way he was able to stop them was by destroying his staff. Even now, Tzteench as two special scribes going around the universe picking up the pieces of this staff so that no god ever has the power that he once had.

Nevertheless, we should always assume the balance of power between the four


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In Fantasy, Tzeentch is currently seen as being the current most powerful, having toppled Khorne, following the death of the last Everchosen being the champion of Khorne, and only to have it unravelled by Magnus.

Of course this has no bearing in 40K, but it's the only relevant bit I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> In Fantasy, Tzeentch is currently seen as being the current most powerful, having toppled Khorne, following the death of the last Everchosen being the champion of Khorne, and only to have it unravelled by Magnus.
> 
> Of course this has no bearing in 40K, but it's the only relevant bit I can remember off the top of my head.


Thats interesting. Though of course GW has always made it sound that the gods are equal, I've always felt that they've leaned to one side. Like I could understand Khorne, being somewhat little bit powerful that the others because he is the oldest of the gods. But it seems like they have changed directions towards tzteentch. but at least that what I feel. :victory:


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I believe that Khorne is the most powerful the majority of the time. He is the god of war, murder, blood, and bone. Even as the followers of other gods kill his he draws strength from their actions. Every war to petty uprising feeds his power. The gods powers wax and wane as their followers commit acts that they represent or as even those that don't openly worship them commit these same acts. Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows, only that it does. :crazy: The space marine fighting Eldar feeds Khorne's power just as much as a chainaxe weilding World Eater.

"There is no peace among the stars, only an eternity of slaughter and the laughter of thirsting gods." -Chaos Codex

Nurgle's power is ultimately self defeating. The more his followers spread his plagues the more powerful he gets. Until they die of his gifts and he starts all over again. 

Slaanesh's followers are very few compared to the other gods. There are very few self indulgers in a universe of poverty and war.

Tzeentch is the only god that may be able to rival Khorne. But he will never attain any final goals as that would be the end of his powers. He just continually plots and schemes. Khorne on the other hand wants nothing more than war. And he has a whole universe of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

The daemon-lord in the first Grey Knights book was a daemon of Tzeentch.I would say it seemed to be an order of power greater than your standard Lord of Change, but it was still just a Tzeentch-puppet.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

All i can definitely confirm is that Khorne is the Oldest God of Chaos, and Slaanesh is the youngest...
It's a tough call on who's technically more powerful, as in actual gaming they're all set to be even, else it'd be biased. 

I'd say Khorne, for many reasons, but that could just be me being biased towards that God, and un-read about the others. 

I think Khorne and Nurgle are much more suited to being God's of "Chaos", Cause where slaanesh will use trickery and seduction to recruit, and Tzeentch will plan; Khorne and Nurgle are much more inclined to;-
'Your going to worship me, and you have no say in it; Else i'm going to rip you apart(Or Give you AIDS/Destroyer plague in nurgle's case)

I'd always say Khorne is the most powerful God tho, Just the way he's described, his weapon, and his Wrathful anger. But as i say, that's proberbly my Bias. 

Sorry if this is just making the thread more off-topic, I read it, and felt like we'd established the information about Malice (which is the only other God i'd heard of) so i thought i'd throw my side of the Current discussion on God's and their Power 

This is what i'm most interested in, when it comes to fluff! :biggrin:

Blood for the Blood God! :wild:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ROT said:


> All i can definitely confirm is that Khorne is the Oldest God of Chaos, and Slaanesh is the youngest...


And even that is a moot point, given that time is worthless and irrelevant in regards to the warp.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

This is probably biased to but khorne is the most powerful


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> This is probably biased to but khorne is the most powerful


This isn't biased, no he's not.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i believe that the gods gain power from their followers. or those who want the power from them. like i can see khorne and nurgle being really powerfull becasue of these reasons. i would have to say that it runs of the emotions of the galaxies. i think the main reason why Slaanesh has grown in power so much is because, pleasure and wealth are such a huge desire by people. i would rank just based of human actions that power, knowledge, pleasure and immortality are the top powers people want. Power being Khorne having power is a common human emotion. Knowledge being Tzeentch becasue knowledge is control. Pleasure being Slaanesh, becasue once you have power and knowledge you want to surround yourself in your wants, weather it be money sex or Gluttony. and lastly you want Immortality which i would consider Nurgle because once you have it all, you never want to lose it so you turn to Nurgle for immortality. but yea some people spend their lives only in search for one of these desires. that would explain cult legionares. but yea this is just what my oppinion of this arrangement. I think the reason why Slaanesh has so much more power than Malal is becasue of what they have to offer to there followers. Malal offers you what. who wants to become an outcast from humanity by turning to a god just so they can try and kill other evils. slaanesh has more to offer which is everything you desire.
My oppinion is malal is a shmuck. The god makes no sense to me on what emotion created him. I can see the god being written by Loyalist players, simply becasue loyalist dont want to be considered evil but they want to use all the cool things chaos has, like daemon weapons, Daemon princes, and the Chaos Armory. i can see one of the GW Space Marine player reading the 3rd ed chaos codex and being like oh my god they are awesome. but the player was like but i still want to kill chaos. then he made up Malal so he could still in a way serve the emperor. but i know a lot of Malal fans would argue with me about how malal is utter chaos. which yea it sounds cool but my oppinion Chaos legion who fights chaos becasue it wants to makes no sense and has loyalist written all over it.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, at times each God is most powerful. I can say early Fluff of all powerful Khorn is accuarate, he was the baddest then. At the Time of the Fall, Slaanesh was baddest, till he wasted alot power trying to beat Khain. Tzeentch was baddest when he had his staff. Nurgle is badass everytime his garden grows out of control, but it will always receede. So every God has his day. Even Malice, as when Chaos grows strong he beats the four into weak submission.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The only reason why I say Slaanesh is the bitch of the four is because he always loses the important battles or maybe I should say, battles that have wounded his pride. He lost Isha to Nurgle, though, you could argue that maybe Slaanesh didn't really care for her, or maybe he tricked Nurgle into spending much of his power to get her back. Even the other two have once or another screwed him over. Before the Eternal Masque was made to dance for all eternity, Tzteentch tricked Slaanesh into fighting Khorne. So not only did Tzteentch trick and humiliate Slaanesh but Khorne kicked his perverted ass.

Tzteench is referred to as the most dangerous of the Chaos Gods.



> Tzeentch is perhaps the most dangerous of all the gods, for he will always create a weakness to exploit before attacking.


-_Chaos Daemon Codex page 8_

I mean he did screwed over Slaanesh and he also was able to turn over Khornes best Daemon Lord against him.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And immediately afterward he would figure out a way to eliminate all advantages he might have gained.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I consider the talk of "who is most powerfull' to be pointless. The thing is each god has their own source of power or 'worship' and their own strengths and weaknesses. They are like 4 tools with their own specialties. Khorne is the hammer, great for smashing stuff up but no use for precision work. It is a poor analogy but you get my meaning. Minions of the universe are each suited to a specific god or all four. They wouldn't change their allegiances very easily, and there are plenty for all. They all have immense power but that power is specific. In some situations (like big wars) khorne will dominate. On pleasure worlds slaneesh will dominate. In politics and intrigue there is the call of tzeench and nurgle is there for those who want immortality.

As far as relative power is concerned it is difficult to compare.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> And immediately afterward he would figure out a way to eliminate all advantages he might have gained.


This is true.



shaantitus said:


> I consider the talk of "who is most powerfull' to be pointless. The thing is each god has their own source of power or 'worship' and their own strengths and weaknesses. They are like 4 tools with their own specialties. Khorne is the hammer, great for smashing stuff up but no use for precision work. It is a poor analogy but you get my meaning. Minions of the universe are each suited to a specific god or all four. They wouldn't change their allegiances very easily, and there are plenty for all. They all have immense power but that power is specific. In some situations (like big wars) khorne will dominate. On pleasure worlds slaneesh will dominate. In politics and intrigue there is the call of tzeench and nurgle is there for those who want immortality.
> 
> As far as relative power is concerned it is difficult to compare.


It is pointless to talk about which god is stronger. The Chaos Space Marines and Daemon codex both say that they are all equally strong. However, it is quite interesting the shift with the "slight advantage" they(GW) has moved from Khorne to Tzteentch. Or at least, evidence does support a slight advantage.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> i can see one of the GW Space Marine player reading the 3rd ed chaos codex and being like oh my god they are awesome. but the player was like but i still want to kill chaos. then he made up Malal so he could still in a way serve the emperor. but i know a lot of Malal fans would argue with me about how malal is utter chaos. which yea it sounds cool but my oppinion Chaos legion who fights chaos becasue it wants to makes no sense and has loyalist written all over it.


Malal/Malice is pure Chaos, followers of his are not secretly loyal to the Imperium or Emperor, they just follow their patron's sole need to destroy Chaos.



ckcrawford said:


> The only reason why I say Slaanesh is the bitch of the four is because he always loses the important battles or maybe I should say, battles that have wounded his pride.


Those battles and wars are just examples and are only relavent to that particular daemon's entry in the codex (The Masque, Skarbrand etc), it by no means means that Slaanesh loses all such wars. Im sure Slaanesh has shamed, embarrassed and sent Khorne reeling back to his fortress just as many times.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Did not Khorne try to kill Slanesh when he was given birth? The Liber Chaotica said something like that... When Slanesh was still forming up, Khorne tried to squeeze the life out of him, but he failed and was sent reeling back into his fortress, far away from Slansh realms...

And about who is the strongest, I would disagree with everyone saying Khorne. Well, he might personally be the strongest when it goes to making push ups, but in the overall rankings, I am quite sure it is Tzenetch, based on stuff in the Liber Chaotica... It is hinted that he basically makes every chaos warband fight for his ends, how unlikely it might seem, cause one of his operatives might do that and that, and through that, lets say Khorne, one of Khornes warbands would do something as an reaction, and that thing would benefit Tzenetch...

But you are all heretics! The Emperor is the only true answer!


----------



## Alexikatano (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not going to argue about the Big Four, but I have looked in on this a few times in the past and there are two Minor Gods, Malal and Melkirth, who are on the up and up. They are nowhere near the Big Four but still have their cults, greater daemons and warp kingdoms. There are also the Little Three, Ans'l Mo'rcck and Phraz-Etar who have really small cults and a few legions of lesser daemons. (There are also Zuvassin and Necoho from Fantasy if you want, and they'd fit in the last class)


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

We way i picture who's stronger, is imagining a Death match between a God (although stupid, it's easier to play it out)

And Khorne is immune to Psychic (Must be, if he can bless Khârn to not be effected by Psychic) So without his Powers, It's just a Fight between the Physically strongest God, Who completely excels in Combat in every way imaginable,Vs A God who uses Trickery and cunning.

I know people will put this down to bias, But in that Situation Tzeentch would be Utterly Anihilated.

However, in terms of Legions and Impact on the Material World, Tzeentch gains the upper hand on him, with the ability to use all the trickery he wants, and by God Tzeentch is Bloody good at trickery, and His legions are more organised and planned out, as it's the Tzeentch way...

My point is it depends what people think of as power.... Who'd win in a 1 vs 1, or who's effectively going to rule the galaxy, when Angron gets off his ass and Annihilates the emperor once and for all (which imo would SO happen if GW didn't love Loyalists so much :|)

So yeah :] Let's just wait for a civil war in the warp, and see who reigns supreme, Thats gotta be the next thing to happen, GW have been running out of ideas for reasons why Chaos havn't won yet. 

:wild:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> But you are all heretics! The Emperor is the only true answer!


Bah! It is only a matter of time before the reaper`s scythe falls. 

Pitiful mortals... :spiteful:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ROT said:


> And Khorne is immune to Psychic (Must be, if he can bless Khârn to not be effected by Psychic) So without his Powers, It's just a Fight between the Physically strongest God, Who completely excels in Combat in every way imaginable,Vs A God who uses Trickery and cunning.


You say the physically strongest god, yet of course there is nothing physical about the Chaos Gods at all, they are formed purely of warp energy. Just because Khorne is for the most part the most blunt and direct god doesn't make him the most powerful or able to triumph in a direct duel with another god.



ROT said:


> I know people will put this down to bias, But in that Situation Tzeentch would be Utterly Anihilated.


No he wouldn't. Not only has a direct conflict between Khorne and Tzeentch already occured countless times across eternity (and Tzeentch still endures), but a Chaos God cannot directly destroy another. Khorne's blunt and direct tactics can be met by more underhand methods...



ROT said:


> However, in terms of Legions and Impact on the Material World, Tzeentch gains the upper hand on him, with the ability to use all the trickery he wants, and by God Tzeentch is Bloody good at trickery, and His legions are more organised and planned out, as it's the Tzeentch way...


Not all the time. Khorne may at times have more of a direct impact on realspace than Tzeentch.



ROT said:


> So yeah :] Let's just wait for a civil war in the warp, and see who reigns supreme, Thats gotta be the next thing to happen, GW have been running out of ideas for reasons why Chaos havn't won yet.


The civil war has raged in the warp ever since Chaos has existed, so for eternity. At times each of the Four have reigned supreme, and at points in the future each of the Four will reign supreme again.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

You seem to think Khorne is just the God of being Blunt and having rash tactics...

This is why this topic is so hard, everyone is SO biased, that they wont listen to each other, It gets to a point where your not even prepared to even fathom that one god is more powerful than another, and i get to the point where i can't be bothered to argue.

There will always be speculation over whos more powerful, but the truth is it'll never be resolved...

I am led to believe, and it makes sense to believe that Nurgle Khorne and Tzeentch are the strongest.... I don't remember reading any fluff saying Slaanesh was ever a threat to anything... He just keeps getting fucked over by the others... 
But again it's just bias, because i hate slaanesh, i think it's a really lame God, and as a Khorne enthusiast that just doubles me not liking Slaanesh.

So i'm throwing in the towel there, i think we're all too biased to construct a reasonable explaination for anything. (Not hating, just accepting that we aren't getting anywhere X) )

Good Debating :wild:

Blood for the Blood God. :wild:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I just remeber 5 more Warp Gods. Gork and Mork for the Orks. Khain (bound to the Material Universe in Avatars), Cegorach (aka Laughing God), and Isha (who is held prisoner by Nurgle) for the Eldar.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Bah! It is only a matter of time before the reaper`s scythe falls.
> 
> Pitiful mortals... :spiteful:



Damn you, you xeno! :ireful2: The Inquisition shall have your head!


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

The Gods themselves can't destroy one another - they're fed by and given shape by emotion. As has been said, they have no mortal form. I think of them as emotional constructs with the minds of Lovecraftian horrors only given personality and shape by the worship of their mortal servants. I suspect humans worship a very, very different aspect of Slaanesh to the eldar or indeed any other race in the galaxy.

Their mortal and daemon servants can kill each other all they like and it won't harm the Big Four whatsoever. The only way they could die would be if they were somehow starved of, respectively, hate, despair, ambition/hope and selfishness/pleasure/pain/love. Perhaps there's more hate in the galaxy or more despair - it doesn't matter. 

Not to mention that the Chaos Gods have two couples that are diametrically opposed - Khorne and Slaanesh, Nurgle and Tzeentch. The latter is more pronounced, because they actually define one another. Without despair, how could one define hope? Or vice versa. 

Slaanesh isn't as clear cut as the others in what it feeds on, but I suspect it's actually... love. But the eldar delved into obsession, desire, narcissism, hedonism and thus She Who Thirsts was born. It certainly fits into the opposing Khorne thing - hate and love and polar opposites that define one another.

I can see we have some big Khorne fans here - Khorne's my favourite too, actually, but I think it's unfair to say Slaanesh's servants are weaker and pathetic. In battle, their servants aren't that dissimilar. One side driven by hate and the urge to kill and the other by the joy of battle itself - at a glance, you might not be able to tell them apart. 

Equally, Khorne doesn’t necessarily have to be the 'bluntest' god - Khorne itself is just a semi-sentient construct of hate. His servants are consumed by it, but you could easily have serial killers, terrorist cells, murder-cults and even more subtle worshippers giving offerings to the Blood God. As I said earlier, the Gods have different aspects worshipped by different mortal servants. 

Malal was an excellent addition, it's nice to see a resurgence in the form of Malice. It encapsulated the inherent paradox and self-destructive nature of Chaos.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ROT said:


> You seem to think Khorne is just the God of being Blunt and having rash tactics...


That wasn't what I intended to portray at all, merely that he is for the most part the most blunt and direct god. Throughout the Great Game his daemons don't plot or act subtely, they charge headlong into the opposing daemonic legions with the whips of the bloodthirsters at their backs. 



ROT said:


> This is why this topic is so hard, everyone is SO biased, that they wont listen to each other, It gets to a point where your not even prepared to even fathom that one god is more powerful than another, and i get to the point where i can't be bothered to argue.
> 
> There will always be speculation over whos more powerful, but the truth is it'll never be resolved...


I don't consider myself biased in this regard at all, what im saying is that there is no universally strongest Chaos God. For all intents and purposes they are all equal.



ROT said:


> Good Debating :wild:


k:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Damn you, you xeno! :ireful2: The Inquisition shall have your head!


Your Inquisition can kill my decripit metal arse, human.  :laugh:



Eremite said:


> The Gods themselves can't destroy one another - they're fed by and given shape by emotion. As has been said, they have no mortal form. I think of them as emotional constructs with the minds of Lovecraftian horrors only given personality and shape by the worship of their mortal servants. I suspect humans worship a very, very different aspect of Slaanesh to the eldar or indeed any other race in the galaxy.
> 
> Their mortal and daemon servants can kill each other all they like and it won't harm the Big Four whatsoever. The only way they could die would be if they were somehow starved of, respectively, hate, despair, ambition/hope and selfishness/pleasure/pain/love. Perhaps there's more hate in the galaxy or more despair - it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


This is probably the most eloquent phrasing I`ve seen on this thread. :victory:


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you - I do my best.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

So Malal is called Malice now. I remember reading the story of Khalab Daark many years ago where he struck a deal with Malal to save his life from memory. Malal then gave him an axe called Dread axe that had a living head with teeth on the end that just carved through enemies, these of course were Chaos as Malal's bargain worked that way. I cannot remember exactly but everytime Khalab envoked Malal's power I think he lost a tiny fragment of his humanity/soul to the point he would ultimately end up consumed by Malal or something like this. Unfortunately they never continued his story but GW did produce a mini and stats for Khalab Daark, my one may still even be hidden amongst my old junk at my Mum's house somewhere.

P.S. KD's battle cry was "come Dread axe thirsts for you"

Edit - Spelt his name wrong, should be Kaleb Daark. Anyway found quite an informative piece on him & Malal for those interested.

http://www.freewebs.com/malal-lives/thelostgod.htm


----------

